# The Ultimate GH Secretion Log



## johnjuanb1 (May 22, 2014)

***at this point in time this log contains the use of pramipexole, huperzine A, cjcDAC, GHRP2, and ipamorelin***


*HUPERZINE A*

This morning at 5:30am I took 200mcg of huperzine A on an empty stomach. Huperzine A is a somatostatin inhibitor. It's important to inhibit the release of somatostatin in order maximize HGH levels. Somatostatin is part of the bodies set of checks and balances system that regulates the amount of active HGH in the body. When HGH levels are too high the body secretes somatostatin to bind to HGH so that the HGH doesn't fit into the HGH receptor which renders the HGH useless.

*cjcDAC and GHRP2*

One hour after I took the huperzine A, I took 150mcg GHRP2 and 100mcg cjcDAC. CjcDAC only needs to be administered weekly as it remains active for up to 16 days but I plan to take it with each GHRP2 or ipamorelin injection. Thanks to huperzine A blocking the somatostatin, it allowed the GHRP2 to work to full capacity so the GHRP2 hit real hard causing me to sweat profusely. The appetite increase from GHRP2 is just what I'm looking for as I'm in bulk up mode. 

CjcDAC causes constant HGH bleed which really burns fat and keeps the muscles full all the time. Yesterday afternoon I took my first dose of cjcDAC at a fat dose of 500mcg along with GHRP2 at 150mcg and .1mg pramipexole. I ate triple the normal amount of food I eat per meal. I then tried to nap and ended up going to the gym and trained delts, traps, and calves.

*PRAMIPEXOLE*

This is my first run with pramipexole.  After the gym I decided to take a big dose of pramipexole at .5mg. I did this because I read prami releases approximately 4ius of HGH at this dose and inhibits somatostatin for 4 hours. Huperzine A inhibits somatostatin for 5.5 hours but it is a neurological stimulant and I only want to use it in the morning and afternoon. I learned from dosing prami so high that it knocks you out so in the future I'll only use it before bed. After taking prami I ate and went to bed at 6:30pm and didn't get up to eat until this morning.

*OBSERVATIONS*

This morning I woke up looking quite different than usual. My muscle had a better look to them. The muscle bellies were round and full, plus I had less subcutaneous water, most likely due to not eating for 12 hours and the fact that I got up to urinate a good 8 times in that 12 hour period. I keep water mixed with crystal lite lemonade on my bed and drink it all night so I get up to urinate a lot. The look I had this morning really impressed me. This is a real nice stack!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 22, 2014)

Just got home from work. Took 200mcg huperzine A at noon to block somatostatin. Took 100mcg cjcDAC and 150mcg GHRP2 at 1am. My appetite is through the roof! Normally GHRP2 doesn't affect my appetite to this extent. Good thing I'm bulking. I had 10 oz extra lean ground turkey breast, 2 cups of steamed brown rice, and 3 oz mixed nuts with salsa verde and spices. Drank a grip of lemonade flavored crystal lite. Time for a nap if possible as the huperzine A really gets my mind going fast. It works well in Alzheimer's patients for that reason.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 23, 2014)

Great log and I will be following  CJC-DAC is my fav pep and I have been using it myself recently. Your layout looks great and as you say it really is the ultimate GH secretion log. Prami is a very complex and misunderstood drug and I learn new things about it everyday. It's something to cycle imo but when on it's capable of helping transform your physique and improve your mental attitude etc. Prami and tren go hand in hand for me as it enables me to use tren with no issues. 

Good luck with everything. Prami may take some getting used to especially it's pre bed timing but you will find your best way. I recommend trying it at different times in the final few hours before bed. Although recently I have been taking it just before going to bed and I have had no issues and wake up feeling great.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 23, 2014)

I'm on 800mg of nandrolone, 600mg deca and 200mg npp so the prami has a nice duel purpose for me. 

Okay, before the gym I took my 3rd dose of GHRP2 and cjcDAC at the same doses. Prior to that I took my 3rd huperzine A capsule and I've been wired ever since . No wonder they give it to Alzheimer's patients. I was even able to remember the name of the sexy Persian girl at the gym who has an odd name I can never remember no matter what pneumonic device I use.

My pump was much improved. I trained arms. My inner elbow joints still ache but not as bad as last week. 

I gained 3Lbs since last night. I weigh 239Lbs. I'm hungry all the time now. I eat very clean but my calories are growing with each GHRP2 injection. Hahaha. 

I'm going to make 10oz of London broil steak with 2 cups of steamed brown rice and 3oz mixed nuts. I had a syntha6 shake with oats at the gym. Before bed I'll take 1/2 mg pramipexole, 5mg melatonin, 500mcg ipamorelin and 100mcg cjcDAC. 

I have always battled insomnia and always take NyQuil before bed. My doctor said that's a better option than prescription meds. I know one shot of alcohol can inhibit HGH. I think NyQuil is okay but fear any inhibition of HGH. I'll see if all the peptides and prami are enough to knock me out. Atleast I can count on the huperzine A getting me wired in the morning.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 23, 2014)

I just read it's important to take your pramipexole two hours before bed if you want to sleep well so I just took my .5mg since it is 8pm.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 23, 2014)

Just took 500mcg ipamorelin and 100mcg cjcDAC and 5mg melatonin.  Pramipexole is an odd substance. I felt nothing at all tonight until 1 1/2 hours later, then it hit me like a ton of bricks and I had to really concentrate to clean my dinner dishes and it's was very tough to reconstitute the ipamorelin and administer the peptides as I feel wiped the f&@k out!!! Time for bed...


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 23, 2014)

Pramipexole is one compound my body is going to have to get used to. 1.5 hours after taking it I got extremely tired, then horny. Had to put on porn and wack off. The orgasm was the strongest I've felt in a long time. The odd part about prami is it made me dead tired like a zombie but I couldn't sleep again. I tossed and turned all night. This morning I took my huperzine A which definitely got my mind going but my body could use sleep. I notice I wake up off prami with no appetite, then an hour afterwards I take my GHRP2 and cjcDAC, I eat, and here it is an hour after eating and I'm freaking hungry. I had a syntha6 shake with oats and a banana for breakfast. I'm going to have 2 tablespoons of natural peanut butter now. My muscles look nice and full from all the gh peptides.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 24, 2014)

I'm starting to see that my increased hunger isn't just due to GHRP2, but also due to cjcDAC and the constant GH secretion as I'm hungry constantly, not just in the hours after a GHRP2 inject.

At noon I took my huperzine A capsule, got home from work at 3pm and took 100mcg cjcDAC and 150mcg GJRP2, ate, and then had the deepest sleep in days as I passed out hard for a 2 1/2 hour nap. Woke up all sweaty with my pillow soaked. I think that goes to show that much of my persistent insomnia is due to stress being that it's Friday and the work week has ended. 

It's 6pm, I just took another 100mcg cjcDAC, actually the dose was around 150mcg this time, and 150mcg GHRP2. I feel the hunger coming on here now.  Time for a syntha6 shake with oats and a banana. I don't like the thought of having sugar too close to the injection but one banana won't hurt, right?  I've waited 15 minutes to eat. 

Tonight I'm hopeful that I will sleep better than the past two nights after I down my pramipexole. 

No gym today. I've been doing 2 on, 1 off, lately. I still fear my pec workout due to the injury and that is next. Will have to be very careful.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 24, 2014)

Took approximately .6mg pramipexole 10 minutes ago. Feel sedated and high. Have a slight smile on my face. Getting tired. Will most like skip ipamorelin and take GHRP2 instead because the pramipexole kills my appetite and I have one more big meal to eat tonight.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 24, 2014)

Last night's dose of prami was my highest yet. A couple hours after taking it my sex drive shot up. I can see why people like prami for sex. The orgasm is real strong!!!! 

I found it hard to sleep until the prami wore off in the middle of the night, mostly because it gives me a stuffy Jose and I can't breathe so I keep waking up and tossing and turning. Once it wore off I slept much better. 

I just took 400mcg cjcDAC(it was the end of the vial so I finished it off) and 200mcg ghrp2. I'm getting very hungry but am waiting to eating as I want a banana and fear the sugar may mess with HGH secretion. 

My plan is to go back to sleep as it's Saturday and I don't want to be up this early so I skipped my huperzine A as it gets me wired and my mind won't shut down and I won't be able to fall back to sleep.

Last night I actually did take ipamorelin instead of GHRP2 and I forced down my last meal. 

I'm so hungry right now. The higher dose of GHRP2 is definitely noticeable!!!!


----------



## robertscott (May 24, 2014)

this is a really interesting log.  Do you really think you can get away with dosing CJCdac once a week?


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 24, 2014)

After my big 6am dose of cjcDAC and GHRP2, I slept very well for 2 1/2 hours. At 9am I took another dose of 150mcg GHRP2 by itself and ate again. Going to try to sleep some more. I like catching up on sleep on the weekend. Sleep, eat, and train chest, that's my Saturday.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 24, 2014)

Just woke up from my nap. My left hand was numb while sleeping. HGH levels are increasing. Time to take my huperzine A, shower, gh peptides, eat, and go train. I'm falling asleep very well on cjcDAC and GHRP2 followed by a big meal.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 24, 2014)

Just got to the gym. My body weight is up to 241Lbs. I'm growing very fast on this protocol.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 24, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> Pramipexole is one compound my body is going to have to get used to. 1.5 hours after taking it I got extremely tired, then horny. Had to put on porn and wack off. The orgasm was the strongest I've felt in a long time. The odd part about prami is it made me dead tired like a zombie but I couldn't sleep again. I tossed and turned all night. This morning I took my huperzine A which definitely got my mind going but my body could use sleep. I notice I wake up off prami with no appetite, then an hour afterwards I take my GHRP2 and cjcDAC, I eat, and here it is an hour after eating and I'm freaking hungry. I had a syntha6 shake with oats and a banana for breakfast. I'm going to have 2 tablespoons of natural peanut butter now. My muscles look nice and full from all the gh peptides.



Prami takes a lot of getting used to for most people. Yeah the orgasms when it is active can be ridiculously strong. Dopamine is released by pleasurable sensations but also by stress or pain etc. It makes you very tired but it's a weird one as the reason most depressed people don't have any energy (feel like doing anything) is usually low dopamine levels. Dopamine makes you act... it can make you seek pleasure or reward. So just be careful especially at the higher doses. I know you can be quite OCD and that could make you even more so in many ways. If there are any guys with a gambling problem using prami you have to be extra careful too.

I would stick with the same dose for awhile now. I think you moved up too fast. But you are there now so you might as well stick with it  Once your body gets used to it and you find your best timing you will start to receive it's sleeping benefits too. It's a weird one as I woke up in the morning and no numb hands and not much sweat then I went back to sleep for about an hour or 2 and woke up and my hands were completely numb and my bed was soaked 

Keep us posted. Good to see you are still getting great results minus the sleeping.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 25, 2014)

I was able to do a full chest workout even with my injury. The BPC 157 really works which is a shocker to me as I'm skeptical of most things in life.
After the gym I decided to BOOM dose ipamorelin at 1,000mcg with 200mcg cjcDAC. I'm real relaxed now but I need to cook food soon. After the gym I had two scoops of syntha6 protein powder, 2 scoops of oats, and a tablespoon of natural peanut butter. I'm getting hungry again here less than an hour later.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 25, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> Just got to the gym. My body weight is up to 241Lbs. I'm growing very fast on this protocol.



Your weight is moving up fast


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 25, 2014)

Last night I found the same inability to sleep so I took a cup of NyQuil two hours after the prami, cjcDAC, and GHRP2, as I knew by waiting that long there would be no negative interaction among the compounds . I did a pubmed med search and found nothing in the NyQuil ingredients that could hinder the release of HGH other than the alcohol but it would require a full shot of alcohol to affect the liver to that extent.,

Within 5 minutes after taking NyQuil I was out like a light...slept like a baby. 

This morning I took cjcDAC and GHRP2 at 6am and 11am with 2 BPC 157 injects at 9am, one inject in each pec insertion. My injured pec feels much recovered. I noticed during my chest workout yesterday that my non injured pec felt on the verge of tearing in the insertion so I decided to inject it as well. 

The cjcDAC /GHRP2 shot I just took has me very hungry. I'm giving it a half hour before eating. 

I look very full this morning with good definition. I really like this protocol. 
Today is leg day!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 26, 2014)

I ended up holding off on legs til tomorrow. I took my 3rd GHRP2 and cjcDAC shot at 2:30pm. It's close to 8pm now so I'm going to take my .5mg pramipexole now and another dose of GHRP2 with cjcDAC at 9pm before my dinner consisting of 10oz extra lean ground turkey breast, 2 cups of steamed brown rice, and 3oz mixed nuts. I just are top Ramen so I'm going to need the GHRP2 to make me hungry by  9:30 pm. I'll hit up ipamorelin in a BOOM dose tomorrow. 

I really like the way I'm filling out on these peptides. It's only been  5 days but my shoulders are looking dense and broader. I feel like I'm growing daily.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 26, 2014)

I play by ear. My initial plan was to only use ipamorelin before bed and GHRP2 throughout the morning and afternoon but I stick with GHRP2 when I need the appetite boost as I'm bulking now. In theory, ipamorelin is the better choice before bed as it only releases HGH. GHRP2 may release a little cortisol and prolactin which could negatively impact sleep. I have been taking GHRP2 before naps and having great sleep so it's not an issue with me. My sleep issues come at night due to OCD. My mind won't relax.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 26, 2014)

I took 150mcg cjcDAC and 150mcg GHRP2 this morning at 5am and 8am. Both post inject meals consisted of 2 scoops of syntha6 chocolate, 2 scoops instant oats, 1 small banana, and 2 tablespoons natural peanut butter.  I waited 30 minutes post injection for it to fully clear insuring maximal HGH secretion.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 26, 2014)

Just trained legs. Strength was up on 5 out of 6 exercises from last week. My body weight increased 1.5Lbs in two day up to 242.5Lbs.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 27, 2014)

Just took my post workout huperzine A capsule along with 150mcg GHRP2 and 150mcg cjcDAC. I dosed them all at the same time as my preworkout huperzine A capsule is still active in my system inhibiting somatostatin.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 27, 2014)

This 3 day weekend has allowed me to dose gh peptides 5 times a day which definitely is a benefit as pituitary HGH stores replenish fully every 3 hours from GHRP2, plus the cjcDAC is bleeding HGH constantly. Back to work tomorrow.  

Amost time for my pramipexole. Something is really increasing my need to be social and my need to be sexual. I believe it's the prami but the gh peptides release leutinizing hormone which has increased my testicular size so that is also a factor. I'm well versed on gh peptides but pramipexole is very new to me.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 27, 2014)

Just got home from work. I took my 2nd 200mcg huperzine A capsule at work at noon. Just now I took 200mcg cjcDAC with 250mcg GHRP2. I didn't mean to dose them so high but there was a vacuum in each vial so I ended up pulling out double of each. Cooking my turkey, rice, nut meal while the hunger builds.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 28, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> Just got home from work. I took my 2nd 200mcg huperzine A capsule at work at noon. Just now I took 200mcg cjcDAC with 250mcg GHRP2. I didn't mean to dose them so high but there was a vacuum in each vial so I ended up pulling out double of each. Cooking my turkey, rice, nut meal while the hunger builds.



If that was me I would be raiding the fridge looking for snacks whilst I cooked my food. Sometimes I can eat about 5 different things before having my actual meal. The other day I had a giant bowl of cereal (probably about 600 cals) and lots of dark chocolate whilst cooking my dinner after work


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 28, 2014)

OMG.... I just woke up from the deepest sleep after that big dose when I got home from work. I napped for 4 hours and had the most incredibly vivid dreams ever . It felt like I was in heaven.

I just took my biggest dose of pramipexole along with cjcDAC and GHRP2 after my nap. My GHRP2 dose was 125mcg and my cjcDAC dose was 100mcg. My pramipexole dose was .8mg. About 5 minutes later I got the best high. I felt so at peace and relaxed. It had to be a big release of dopamine. I feel incredible! It's like all the weight of the world has been lifted off of me. I'm starting to get real hungry but don't want to cook. Going to have a syntha6 shake, peanut butter, and a banana. Have to get up at 5:30am as usual so I'm going to go back to dream land and train back hard tomorrow after work.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 28, 2014)

That pramipexole with the bit of clen I took had my sex drive way up....powerful orgasms off that combo. Unfortunately, couldn't sleep for shit from the prami again. Woke up this morning and took my huperzine A, cjcDAC, GHRP2 and doubled my clen to 67mcg. I was freaking starving! Now I'm freaking wired!
I looked through pubmed studies to make sure clenbuterol didn't negatively affect gh release from the . I learned in an animal study that fat loss was most significant the first few days of clenbuterol use. This convinced me that even on a bulk it's not a bad idea to run clen a few days every other week to keep body fat down while growing.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 29, 2014)

Dumb ass me just learned I was taking 50% more pramipexole than I thought. I assumed the Superior pipette was 1ml when it's 1.5 ml. Hahaha at least I know I got my full somatostatin inhibition and HGH release. 

Big thing I've noticed since starting pramipexole is my mood seems more elevated with each passing day even though my nightly sleep is terrible filled with non stop tossing and turning. My after work naps have been incredibly deep with dreams so vivid I hate to wake up. They're like being in an action movie. I think the dopamine release from pramipexole is working like an antidepressant for me as I was depressed for over a month ever since getting a bad sinus infection/walking pneumonia. Now I feel a need to be more social which is not the norm for me as I'm basically a loner.

I dropped 2Lbs from taking clen for two days. I looked leaner at the gym but my calves were cramping when I trained them. My back and bicep workout went very well. No more clen this week.

Tonight I'm going to take 200mcg cjcDAC with a BOOM dose of ipamorelin, meaning 1,000mcg. The theory behind the BOOM dose is it's so big that it is supposed to create two HGH pulses, one at the usual time and one a couple hours after the first. 

Interesting observation: even though I should be exhausted from bad sleep, I feel great!


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 30, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> Dumb ass me just learned I was taking 50% more pramipexole than I thought. I assumed the Superior pipette was 1ml when it's 1.5 ml. Hahaha at least I know I got my full somatostatin inhibition and HGH release.
> 
> Big thing I've noticed since starting pramipexole is my mood seems more elevated with each passing day even though my nightly sleep is terrible filled with non stop tossing and turning. My after work naps have been incredibly deep with dreams so vivid I hate to wake up. They're like being in an action movie. I think the dopamine release from pramipexole is working like an antidepressant for me as I was depressed for over a month ever since getting a bad sinus infection/walking pneumonia. Now I feel a need to be more social which is not the norm for me as I'm basically a loner.
> 
> ...



So that's why I was shaking all day thinking I had taken 50mcg clen but in reality probably 75mcg. You should have seen me... I must have looked like I had some issues that day! Barbie was the same on what she thought was 20mcg her first time... within 10 mins hands shaking non stop... our clen is potent! I need to still get used to the increased body temp though.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 30, 2014)

Today I've only had two doses of GHRP2 and cjcDAC, and 1 huperzine A. I feel my ghrp2 kicking in. I'm getting hungrier by the minute. Time for a big clean food meal. I've only had 3 shakes and 3 bananas today and it's 6pm. Just took a 3 hour nap after work. Going to drop the pramipexole tonight so I get a good nights sleep.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 30, 2014)

Last night I skipped pramipexole and only took melatonin and NyQuil. I had a very nice sleep and woke up refreshed. 

This morning I got up at 4am to use the bathroom so I took 200mcg huperzine A, then fell back asleep. At 5am I could feel my mind going much faster even while dreaming. I got up and took 200mcg cjcDAC and 150mcg GHRP2 at 5:30am then ate at 6am. At 6:30am I took .7mg pramipexole. I'm feel quite social this morning. My hands are going numb while typing this. My HGH from the pramipexole should be kicking in now as it's 2 hours after letting it sit under my tongue. This may he the best HGH protocol yet as it's the first time both hands felt semi numb.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 31, 2014)

Last night I took 200mcg cjcDAC with 1mg ipamorelin. My sleep was deep and vivid. It was wonderful! I had very realistic dreams, some great, some scary.

I just woke up and took 200mcg cjcDAC with 150mcg GHRP2 and had a protein/ oat shake, banana, and natural peanut butter. No huperzine A as I wish to go back to sleep. The weekend in my time to catch up on sleep, eat, and train.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jun 1, 2014)

I took an evening dose of huperzine A an hour before a big 300mcg dose of GHRP2 and 200mcg cjcDAC. I'm so incredibly hungry. My steak is cooked. Just waiting on my brown rice. I'm dying!!!!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jun 3, 2014)

Today I only took my morning dose of cjcDAC and GHRP2. I took two doses of huperzine A. I'm going to take my prebed dose here in about an hour. I expect it will hit much harder after not dosing it for 16 hours. A little receptor break is a good thing since I've been taking them 5x/day in higher doses lately. Not to mention I'm running out of GHRP2.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jun 3, 2014)

I've decided to try a run of MK-677 as part of my quest in elevated HGH secretion. I want to run it seperate from other gh peptides to see what an orally active ghrelin Secretagogue is capable of. If this pans out, then I'll be ecstatic as no more injections for awhile sounds wonderful.

Russianstar is one of the premier online peptide gurus. He ran a log on MK-677. He said this was his new favorite research liquid. Here is his final post from his log:

"I finished the cycle 4lbs up, feeling stronger, sleeping better, perfect skin, this is one of my favourite supps.. i will post up a full review shortly, but i will be running this now at 50mg ed next time, it felt like 4iu of gh easily.. was even getting numb fingers."

I just ordered 2 bottles of MK-677 from SuperiorPeptide. I'm going to run it high dose at 25mg twice a day. It has a 24 hour half life, so once a day dosing is fine, but I want the levels to stay consistent in my blood stream.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jun 3, 2014)

Interesting Observation:

Yesterday I only had time to dose ghrp2 and cjcDAC twice and also take huperzine A twice. Today I am on the same schedule. My hands are stiff and more numb than they have been this far in this log. This would indicate to me a stronger HGH release from a longer break in between injects.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 3, 2014)

I look forward to seeing how you find the MK-677 



johnjuanb1 said:


> I've decided to try a run of MK-677 as part of my quest in elevated HGH secretion. I want to run it seperate from other gh peptides to see what an orally active ghrelin Secretagogue is capable of. If this pans out, then I'll be ecstatic as no more injections for awhile sounds wonderful.
> 
> Russianstar is one of the premier online peptide gurus. He ran a log on MK-677. He said this was his new favorite research liquid. Here is his final post from his log:
> 
> ...


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jun 5, 2014)

I only dosed out cjcDAC and ghrp2 twice the past few days with cjcDAC at 200mcg and GHRP2 at 300mcg each time. I took huperzine A twice yesterday and 3 times the day before. I swear I think it works better doing it only 2-3x/day. I'm filling out fast. 

My MK-677 arrives today. Whoo hooo...


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jun 6, 2014)

I just started MK-677 last night at 6:30pm with a dose of 25mg. My big fear was that my appetite wouldn't be as good as it was with GHRP2. Lately I have no appetite until I take my GHRP2.  This morning I woke up very hungry!
What really surprised me this morning is my left hand was completely numb upon waking. With ghrp2 my hands were just beginning to get a bit numb. This morning it was dead numb which is a very good sign.
This morning I took my huperzine A and 37.5mg MK-677. I also took 200mcg cjcDAC to get the GHRH synergy. I have two vials of cjcDAC left so 200mcg every morning will last me 20 days. My right hand is actually getting tight as I type this in my phone.


----------

